# Estrela Nevada



## Norther (19 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1446/e143453/reportagem-estrela-nevada


----------



## Johnny (1 Mar 2014 às 18:47)

reportagem interessante... mas continuo a suspeitar muito da credibilidade de alguns agentes exploradores da estrela, nomeadamente no q toca a rentabilidade da estancia e ao continuo encerrar de estradas... curiosamente neste momento estou  a passar uns dias na suica... e as condicoes meteorologicas nem se comparam as da estrela, sendo que nunca vi qq acesso cortado ao trafego... pq sera? 

Falta.nos know.how e uma "maquina" exploradora deste tipo de turismo... temo.la nas praias, mas n a temos na montanha!


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

Johnny disse:


> e as condicoes meteorologicas nem se comparam as da estrela, sendo que nunca vi qq acesso cortado ao trafego... pq sera?



A estância de ski da serra da Estrela a tem uma característica que não existe nas estâncias da Suíça. Está no planalto da Serra, bem lá no topo. 

Sujeita a intensidade de vento que não ocorre nas outras estâncias.
A velocidade do vento é tal que, como todos sabem, a vegetação é tão somente rasteira.
Experimentem lá plantar pinheiros e árvores como existem nas centenas de estâncias de ski pela Europa fora.
Acho que se vão surpreender com a velocidade de crescimento dos mesmos (extremamente lenta), assim como a "altura" que atingirão - antes de serem arrancados/partidos pela força do vento.

Este ano, a Davis instalada pelo meteocovilha na casa do clube de montanhismo - situada na base das pistas de ski, já registou inúmeras rajadas de vento superiores a 120km/h, tendo atingido inclusivé os 150km/h.

Vento medido pelo anemometro da telecadeira, no topo da estância.
A estância estava aberta, mas a telecadeira estava encerrada.







Nevoeiro cerrado, muito vento e muita chuva. (61,6mm acumulados ontem).
Estradas abertas, estância aberta, utilizadores.... Quem é que se aventura a fazer ski assim?

Quando neva, devido ao vento, grande parte da neve é arrastada do planalto para as encostas. Já tive a oportunidade de assistir, num dia "normal" com sol em Seia e nas Penhas, um vendaval na Torre, com nevoeiro cerrado, os limpa-neves a passar e a neve a ser arrastada para as estradas como se fosse areia.
Minutos depois, a estrada já tinha desaparecido outra vez. Isto, sem nevar.

Ninguém faz uma estância no topo de uma montanha.
Mas em Portugal, aquele topo é o único lugar capaz de aguentar a neve, tempo suficiente para se fazer ski.

Agora, em invernos como o deste ano, em que temos tido vento dia sim, dia sim, não podemos esperar milagres. Não no topo das montanhas.

(As eólicas agradecem o vento que faz no topo das nossas montanhas. )


----------



## Norther (2 Mar 2014 às 14:20)

O AnDré tem toda razão, eu que de vez em quando me aventuro a caminhar para a Torre em pleno mau tempo, já presenciei a luta inglória dos limpa neves, la em cima os ventos atingem facilmente os 60Km/h não é preciso estar 120km/h e são ventos constantes que se torna num massacre para quem anda por la.

Este video o demonstra, a partir dos 2 minutos quando eu cheguei ao planalto da Torre, outro clima


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2014 às 15:12)

Norther disse:


> O AnDré tem toda razão, eu que de vez em quando me aventuro a caminhar para a Torre em pleno mau tempo, já presenciei a luta inglória dos limpa neves, la em cima os ventos atingem facilmente os 60Km/h não é preciso estar 120km/h e são ventos constantes que se torna num massacre para quem anda por la.
> 
> Este video o demonstra, a partir dos 2 minutos quando eu cheguei ao planalto da Torre, outro clima
> 
> http://youtu.be/kiut-GkxNCQ



Excelente registo, Norther!

De acrescentar ainda que, quando a temperatura fica negativa, os anemómetros congelam e deixa de conseguir registar a velocidade do vento.
No final do vídeo do Norther, pode-se ver bem como ficam as estações (aparece a estação das Estradas de Portugal). 
Ficam assim devido à neve em suspensão aliada ao vento forte. E não precisa de estar a nevar para que isso aconteça.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2014 às 16:04)

As "condições climatericas" foi obviamente a gozar com a comunicação social, certamente


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2014 às 11:16)

Norther disse:


> O AnDré tem toda razão, eu que de vez em quando me aventuro a caminhar para a Torre em pleno mau tempo, já presenciei a luta inglória dos limpa neves, la em cima os ventos atingem facilmente os 60Km/h não é preciso estar 120km/h e são ventos constantes que se torna num massacre para quem anda por la.
> 
> Este video o demonstra, a partir dos 2 minutos quando eu cheguei ao planalto da Torre, outro clima
> 
> http://youtu.be/kiut-GkxNCQ




 Nossa apartir do tempo 2:22 ficou muito bonito MUITO MESMO ! Otimo registro


----------



## ACalado (11 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

Norther disse:


> O AnDré tem toda razão, eu que de vez em quando me aventuro a caminhar para a Torre em pleno mau tempo, já presenciei a luta inglória dos limpa neves, la em cima os ventos atingem facilmente os 60Km/h não é preciso estar 120km/h e são ventos constantes que se torna num massacre para quem anda por la.
> 
> Este video o demonstra, a partir dos 2 minutos quando eu cheguei ao planalto da Torre, outro clima
> 
> http://youtu.be/kiut-GkxNCQ



Bom vídeo só quem la anda é que sabe o que é a Serra


----------

